
The Utility Belt: How MySpace's pride is destroying it - staunch
http://blogs.business2.com/utilitybelt/2007/04/how_myspaces_pr.html
======
gibsonf1
One moral of the story: be _very_ careful about creating technology that
relies on a technology out of your control. Or from the architecture world:
Even the most amazing building can collapse if built on an unreliable
foundation,

